# Target Shooting While Wearing A Blindfold



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker made a jokey comment on one of my video's as to why Don't I shoot blindfold so here it is, It is just for laughs but is a dangerous thing to do, no one else is around and it is in my garage so for the younger viewers please don't try this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I LOVE IT! A great example of .... ??????? This was fun. Thanks for posting this one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I was actually thinking of doing a blindfold shot, cutting a card.... what I was going to do was put a small piezo buzzer directly in line where the shot had to go.... found out real quick I have absolutely ZERO talent for that!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, I was actually thinking of doing a blindfold shot, cutting a card.... what I was going to do was put a small piezo buzzer directly in line where the shot had to go.... found out real quick I have absolutely ZERO talent for that!


It was worth a go though Bill anything is worth a try providing safety for others has been taken into account.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fire would be impressive!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hawk!!!! That was awesome. 2nd shot and 3rd had me almost cheering for you. And that last shot -- I thought you actually hit the match. And I wasn't blindfolded. You came close, man.

Hey, maybe you can't hit a match blindfolded but you sure can hit a hedgehog if you want to. You. Are. Amazing.























P.S. Thanks, man. You had me grinning from ear to ear the whole time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> Fire would be impressive!


You mean that wasn't impressive enough, Tree Man?????


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I thought some of your past videos were impressive....this surpasses them BIG time. What's next...Zen and the art of Slingshot shooting?? Keep up the great work. It inspires newbies like me to keep trying and to have fun while shooting.

Todd


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

oh boy, I knew I shouldn't have watched.

I loved the movie blind fury with Rutger Hauer.

New movie coming soon, Blind bean flippers revenge


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great vid, i like the idea of a new challenge. i set a challenge for someone to light a match with a slingshot blindfolded!!!


----------

